# Free T4 Normal Range?



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

What is a normal range for Free T4. I just realized my PCP did one on my last blood test but it never registered because I've only learned how important it is after hanging around here....but I can't find what a normal range is.

TSH 3.2
FT4 0.8

I don't have the ranges because these were given to me over the phone.


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

KAYE said:


> What is a normal range for Free T4. I just realized my PCP did one on my last blood test but it never registered because I've only learned how important it is after hanging around here....but I can't find what a normal range is.
> 
> TSH 3.2
> FT4 0.8
> ...


In my experience, the range varies from lab to lab. If it was a recent test, I'd call the lab and ask them for the ranges. They should be able to give you that over the phone.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

lexi is correct. Different labs use different ranges. You'll need to call your doctor's office to get the ranges for your lab.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks !

I'm remembering now that different methods with different normal ranges can be preformed at different labs or even the same lab.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

.6 .8 and .9 have been the bottom of my lab ranges.

This would mean that you are bottom range, not good and certainly hypo.


----------



## KAYE (Jan 23, 2013)

Just saw this .... thanks, lovlkn.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KAYE said:


> What is a normal range for Free T4. I just realized my PCP did one on my last blood test but it never registered because I've only learned how important it is after hanging around here....but I can't find what a normal range is.
> 
> TSH 3.2
> FT4 0.8
> ...


It looks low. Do you know what lab your doc uses? If so, you can call them and get the range. Different labs use different ranges and that is why we request them.

It's a shame there are not universal ranges but each lab has it's own prefered method of achieving results thus necessitating their own range.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Andros said:


> It looks low. Do you know what lab your doc uses? If so, you can call them and get the range. Different labs use different ranges and that is why we request them.
> 
> It's a shame there are not universal ranges but each lab has it's own prefered method of achieving results thus necessitating their own range.


This is so true. My lab ranges are way different than yours.

Recent:

17 - Range 11-22

My Rad Onc said I need to be in the upper range (guessing 21?) so she upped my meds.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

My lab range was Labcorp

.82-1.77

Mine is .96

So you could be right at bottom if you use Labcorp.


----------

